# Sharing information



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

Why do you guys have such a hard time sharing information when it comes to pricing???

I've never seen a straight answer from anyone on this site when you reply to someones request for help in estimating a project.

It's not hard to think back to the last job you did and figure out if you made fair money on it, then answer the question.

Of course every job is different but there are some rules of thumb to go by and you should not be so stingy with the info when someone's gone to the trouble to ask for help.

To the guy that recently asked for help estimating an interior paint job of two rooms with an approx total of 6oo sq/ft: $2.25 per square foot is a rule of thumb for new construction painting. 

Hey, that wasn't hard, i did not lose any money by sharing that info. Maybe I actually helped the trade by creating some consistancy in pricing.

If you want any more free advice just ask me, if i can help, I will.

Michael [email protected]


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It's not a sharing problem, it's a question that cannot be answered accurately.

An example that shows how impossible the question is to answer is "How much is a gallon of gas?"

Whatever you answer for where you live, will not be the answer I have for where I live.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Micheal, thanks so much for your thoughtful post. I couldn't agree more and I need all the help I can get. 

Yesterday I started a chimney repair that I quoted at a discount because the customer is a repeat and next door to another job I am doing so I offered him a break. The problem is now that I have ripped his chimney down to the roof line I can see his liners are shot and he needs a rebuild down to the fire box. What do you think is a fair price?

Thanks again for the advice as I think this site is really nice except the pricing threads always end in three fifty.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

fine-lyfinished said:


> Why do you guys have such a hard time sharing information when it comes to pricing???
> 
> I've never seen a straight answer from anyone on this site when you reply to someones request for help in estimating a project.
> 
> ...


says the guy with 7 posts (at this point)


----------



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

*Chimney rebuild question*

My first suggestion is that you limit to whom you give discounts to. The repeat customer? ok, but the neighbor gets no break (in my opinion). 

I assume you collected the money for the initial job. Now that you have discoverd new problem you make a new deal. I have little experience in this field as i am a finish guy. That is where sharing is important, you should goto the mansonay forum and ask that question. Sadly though I don't think other contractors think the way i do, that is that sharing info is a good thing.

Call the supply store ask what one section of liner costs, should be easy to give a price for the materials that way, then give the guy the price of 1 days work. for me that is 350


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

When you walk into a forum and your first post is how much??? Well that kind of sets the tone of the thread. you think this guy does not know his own production rates, this guy is lacking in experience, why would someone without the basic skills of operating a business charge the same thing I charge. Not to mention regional differences and the the fact that he is more than likely operating without insurance and license. 

I think you should start a guru thread, ask me I have all the answers. We have not had one of those in awhile.


----------



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

I have done work in New Mexico, Texas, Mass. Fla and Michigan ALL THIS YEAR. and the price is pretty much the same everywhere, so that excuse does not work well.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

fine-lyfinished said:


> Why do you guys have such a hard time sharing information when it comes to pricing???
> 
> I've never seen a straight answer from anyone on this site when you reply to someones request for help in estimating a project.
> 
> ...


 OK lets look at this.

You give a price of $2.25 per square ft openly. 

You closest competitor sees your post and says. "Good deal, I think I will charge $2.00 per sq ft"

Contractor Bob gets hit by the HO that his lowest bid on the job is $2.00 per sq ft. He says, "Well hell, I can beat that! I'll do it for $1.50 per sq ft.

HO calls just one more "contractor". This guy is off of Craigslist and will beat anybodies price. He'll do it for $1.00 per sq ft.

All this because you thought by giving out your pricing in an open forum you could help someone. 

Well, you did. Unfortunately now you are out of business because you can't compete at that price.


----------



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

J F said:


> says the guy with 7 posts (at this point)


how many posts do you have to have to be a nice guy and share info?


----------



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

wizendwizard said:


> OK lets look at this.
> 
> You give a price of $2.25 per square ft openly.
> 
> ...


Not true, people underbid eachother all the time because the HO is the one sharing his other bids trying to get the next guy to go lower.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

fine-lyfinished said:


> Not true, people underbid eachother all the time because the HO is the one sharing his other bids trying to get the next guy to go lower.


 So you are claiming that my senario isn't possible?

I know for fact that it is. I've seen it too many times.


----------



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> When you walk into a forum and your first post is how much??? Well that kind of sets the tone of the thread. you think this guy does not know his own production rates, this guy is lacking in experience, why would someone without the basic skills of operating a business charge the same thing I charge. Not to mention regional differences and the the fact that he is more than likely operating without insurance and license.
> 
> I think you should start a guru thread, ask me I have all the answers. We have not had one of those in awhile.


I don't have all the answers, I said as much in the original post. If i can help i will gladly do so. We're all brothers on this earth.


----------



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

wizendwizard said:


> So you are claiming that my senario isn't possible?
> 
> I know for fact that it is. I've seen it too many times.


you've seen guys share a price on this site and cause 4 others to underbid eachother?? many times??


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

fine-lyfinished said:


> you've seen guys share a price on this site and cause 4 others to underbid eachother?? many times??


 I said "openly", I never said on this site.

All in all, I know of 6 of my competitors that visit this site. I would never give out my numbers here.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> ...except the pricing threads always end in three fifty.


Dakzaag, you have been here long enough, its tree-fiddy :laughing: get it right my man (long live Mickeyco)

Ok, moving on....

Michael, I am so glad that you have volunteered to help everyone out with pricing. I think we get about an average of 3 posts a day here & I am sure that number will go up now that you volunteered. You might want to take a look into a few federal rules regarding price fixing, restraint of trade, just to name a few that apply. 

Good luck in your new career


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

fine-lyfinished said:


> how many posts do you have to have to be a nice guy and share info?


right around 3,000 or so :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

and it has nothing to do with being "a nice guy" :no:


----------



## fine-lyfinished (Sep 18, 2008)

wizendwizard said:


> I said "openly", I never said on this site.
> 
> All in all, I know of 6 of my competitors that visit this site. I would never give out my numbers here.


what kind of advice do you get here? Any advice will make you better and thus tougher competition for the others, so this site should not even exist.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

it's all about not having the necessary information to make an informed decision


----------

